# HP Laserjet 6L Pro driver for win Vista



## EsPeea (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm using HP Laserjet 6L Pro Printer from the last 5 years ago. Now, i'm loading Windows Vista Ultimate Edition in my machine. Unfortunately, i didn't have the driver of win vista for my printer. I've also already check in their website (hp.com) but could not find it. Plz help


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, according to HP, Vista has included support for your printer........
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00808536#ref5

"At this time the driver will only be available on the Windows Vista operating system through the “Add a Printer" wizard".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Vista had the driver for my LaserJet 6L


----------

